# How do you teach a novice stud dog what to do?



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi

I've always gone to experienced stud dogs with my bitches in the past, but I've now decided that I would like to have my own stud dog.

He is 2 years old, has a lovely temperament and I have done all the essential health tests, but he doesn't know what to do!!!!

My experienced bitch stands with her tail to one side and he jumps on but he doesn't know where to put it (sorry to sound crude). When I try to go anywhere near him he jumps off and looks guilty and embarrassed thinking I'm going to be cross with him. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aslong as he is mounting at the right end and the bitch is expirianced they should be ok as the bitch will move down/up for him if she is ready


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

some just like privacy and i agree if shes been mated before he will find his way
My stud tends to be an early morning stud bang on 6am lol when he thinks no-ones about


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

heehee my friend breeds chuahah./yorkie/patterdales for rabbiting and the stud shes got is so small that he has to stand on the yellow pages to do his job so every time she wants to ring sum one he gets all exited! pmsl


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just leave him to it they will sort it out,
and give them some private time,
i put them in the garden and stand and watch at the kitchen window, then when they tie go out to hold the dogs as they might panick as the male will get stuck to the female.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I 'handle' my stud dogs but dare not post on here how I go about it  with a young immature dog LOL I choose to handle my dogs as they have bitches which travel long distances and there is nothing more annoying to have a dog that just runs around and wears themselves out so it is all done in a controlled way


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

lol tashi im not even gonna ask lol


btw minnie ..........the poor dogs traumatised ...can u imagine everytime he sees a yellow pages book when they deliver and leave on the steps ..he will think every house has a bitch on heat lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

damaged for life is poor little milo!
tashi.. we used an inexpirianced stud with min (not the best of ideas but it has a long story behind it) and i did my fair share of rolling around on the floor too


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. 

I love the yellow pages one - maybe I should open it so that she could have a read while she is waiting LOL!!!

So far he is pointing his 'lipstick' at her thigh or he is not close enough and is mating thin air!!! It doesn't help that is it so hot at the moment and he is getting exhausted.

I'm not sure how to 'handle' him, maybe someone could pm me if it is too rude to put on an open forum.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i'll give you a pm in a mo


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oh dear sorry i can't your pm hasn't been activated yet
is he with her now? part them for 1/2 an hour and let them rest.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lab-lover said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> It doesn't help that is it so hot at the moment and he is getting exhausted.


One of the reasons to 'handle' the dog  have to make a load of posts welcoming peeps to the forum I think you have to have 25 before we can pm you


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

im sure he will be fine.
once he gets it right there will be no stopping him


----------



## D.B. (May 12, 2008)

lizd4688 said:


> im sure he will be fine.
> once he gets it right there will be no stopping him


Yes I can relate to that! My dog was almost 3 when he mated his 1st girl. I was terrified, because she was a Maiden, but it happened about 9 o'clock at night & I was scared of disturbing them incase one of them got spooked & tried to pull away, resulting in damage to one or both! Anyway...nature took it's course, the girl instinctively knew what do do in regards to crouching so he could turn & get his 'leg over' (excuse the pun) All went well, but I was a nervous wreck! x DB


----------



## Sianroma Boxers (May 11, 2008)

I am new to breeding but have had lots of help, i have a 20 month boxer that i use for stud, we used him with our own bitch first and it took him 20 minutes but finally managed to do it!!, i have since had a stud bitch come and he likes to practice first and once he knows they are happy he will then go the whole way, i find if you want to be there (its a must once they have tied as the stud bitch did panic and i had to hold her up) be as quiet as you can do not even praise them as i find it puts them off, but i find nature finds a way, keep persevering and i am sure he will get the hand of it most males do!!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hi, have you had any luck? as i say on your profile you will need to make 25 posts before we can pm


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

No luck yet. He is all hip thrusting and nothing else! I'll have to keep playing the word association game so I can get up to 25 posts.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lab-lover said:


> No luck yet. He is all hip thrusting and nothing else! I'll have to keep playing the word association game so I can get up to 25 posts.


keep going you are nearly there


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks ...........


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lab-lover said:


> Thanks ...........


no problem playing along with you now not many more


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I've made it to 25! I look forward to your pm's. Thanks.


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

I've tried to do the 'handle' thing but my dogs think I am playing  I'm gonna have to wait til OH comes home to help. I let you know how it goes ......


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the pm's - both really helpful. I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

good luck ......


----------



## Rinnie69 (May 8, 2008)

I hope you managed it.. i'm afraid i can't help, my Stud dog went at her like a jack rabbit the minute she came through the door. it took 3 of us to hold him back
due to the sheer size of them we handled through out . I hope all goes well.


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

He scored!!!  It's a good job our garden is not overlooked, otherwise the neighbours would have had a great laugh 

I'm not sure if she will miss or not though as I think she was past her fertile stage, but I'm not really worried, at least he knows what he's doing now  and hopefully it will be a lot easlier next time....

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the world of stud dog handler


----------



## Sianroma Boxers (May 11, 2008)

Good luck with your dog, i am sure now he knows what to do he will remember, just remember some dogs like to chat the bitch up first and will not just jump on,


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

my dog was a novice but he knew what to do and it was down to him that we knew our girl was coming into season. He's going to be a daddy in a few hours for the first time too.... all exciting stuff


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

hi, 
traditionally the only thing that is necessary it to walk the dogs side by side, on the lead, then allow in turn to get in front so to let them sniff the private bits and not let mount until the interest has grown... there will be a lot of small weeing too, let them (and don;t work the dogs tired...) then it's only the case of attempting the mounting...after a couple of failed efforts they will know what to do...the bitch, if she is ready and experienced, will adjust her rear even to a hopeless first timer...
it is highly discouraged to mate two inexperienced dogs or two dogs that have just met, without proper introduction and fore play...it might get nasty (they tend to fight bitterly if the courting is too boisterous, the bitch is not ready or if there is any problem at all)...and can get painfully for them if they pull off from the tie before they are ready...etc etc..
good luck!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lab-lover said:


> He scored!!!  It's a good job our garden is not overlooked, otherwise the neighbours would have had a great laugh
> 
> I'm not sure if she will miss or not though as I think she was past her fertile stage, but I'm not really worried, at least he knows what he's doing now  and hopefully it will be a lot easlier next time....
> 
> Thanks for all your support.


Thats great news

How long did they tie for?

I would think if she stood for the stud she might be ok


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

Lab-lover said:


> Hi
> 
> I've always gone to experienced stud dogs with my bitches in the past, but I've now decided that I would like to have my own stud dog.
> 
> ...


But him a copy of the karma sutra! or better still ask bordie to borrow his! if he ain't worn it out!
sorry !!! couldn't resist!
welcome to the forum!
lol
DT


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Never had a problem with mine not knowing what to do, but then they were randy devils


----------

